# buying a meat goat for fair



## moday (Oct 10, 2007)

We have pet goats, but my son would like to get another one to try and compete in the meat goat portion of a fair.

The goats we get our 3/4 - 100% Boer. What types of things should I be looking for when shoppping? We are supposed to go that farm tonight and pick out the goat.

Thanks in advance


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm not hugely experienced in this, but the things I would look for are:

-correct structure - legs and back - he needs to be sound to get through the feed out period and carry the weight

-from what I understand your shows desire lean and mean wethers, so look for someone who is long bodied, expressed muscle over the topline, but isnt too wastey in the front end

-personally I would pay attention to the growthiest kids in terms of growth for age, as well as the thickest topped kids, the widest between the shoulder blades. 

-I personally like them soft skinned and able to put on finish easily, but I think for your show circuit they prefer them tighter skinned

SDK and Just Kiddin would be the ones to talk to ...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

SDK ...has a really nice example on her post of update on my fair/kabooki- pics of murray and mimi

viewtopic.php?f=25&t=9137


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

aww how sweet of you pam. i hope sdk sees that. :wink:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

lol pam... at least you appreciate him... the judge didnt..


for wethers structural correctness is a MUST!!!! especially in those feet.. 

you want width without sacrificing style.. so carrying capacity for muscle combined with a nice profile view..

percentages grow best.. especially the 80's and 90's


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> aww how sweet of you pam. i hope sdk sees that. :wink:


 thanks Katrina .... LOL :wink: 



> lol pam... at least you appreciate him... the judge didnt..
> 
> for wethers structural correctness is a MUST!!!! especially in those feet..
> 
> ...


  yes I do ....he was nice.....the judge didn't know what he/she was looking at evidently.....  :wink:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

lol pam.... i think he wanted carrying capacity,... he just couldnt tell the difference between fat and actually muscle capacity


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep........he was confused ........LOL :wink: :doh:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

must be something about nutty sheep breeders :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

ooh hope keren, kelebek and lesserweevil didnt hear that!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

They didn't but I did! I have sheep too you know.  :ROFL:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

sorry crissa! i remembered you I swear.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

crszy sheep people..... especially thast lesserweevil... total nutter :wink:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

AlaskaBoers said:


> sorry crissa! i remembered you I swear.


*sniffs* Riiiiiiight. :slapfloor: I don't breed many though, so I know why you didn't mention me. :wink:

Everyone else has told you good advice about them. Good luck. :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

OK girls ....we need to stop picking on the sheep breeders ............ :wink: :hug:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

:angry: those crazy goat people ... especially that SDK ...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Keren said it well, long level topline wide chest floor. I would add to look for thickness in the top half of the legs and pay attention to the width of thighs..the thicker the better.


----------

